# Is anyone else besides me a Vocaloid song fan?



## PokeNinja (May 16, 2009)

I just want to discuss vocaloid music and know if anyone at all knows what vocaloid IS.

Ok....to start this off:

Favorite Rin song (mine is "I..I..I Like you, I love you")
Favorite Len song ( AKU NO MESHITSUKAI!!!)
Favorite Kagamine duet (Gekokujo)
fave Miku song (umm....)
fave Luka song ( her rendition of Loituma)
Fave Kaito song (none...)
Fave Meiko song (again none,....)
Fave duet of any vocaloids (Alice human sacrifice and Honey...)

ummm I think that's a good starter.


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

I don't really get the appeal, but I know what it is!


----------



## Dewgong (May 16, 2009)

YES. i own all the vocaloids including luka. i love them to death.

favorites... 

rin (saihate DS10 ver.)
len (too many i like D:)
^ duet (gekokujou)
miku (meltdown -nitamago mix-)
luka (wander last)
gakupo (butterfly)
kaito (i know what it sounds like, but i don't know the name...)
meiko (i was never a fan of her)


YOU FORGOT GAKUPO HOW IN THE WORLD COULD YOU DO THAT ;    ;


----------



## Frosty~ (May 16, 2009)

Uh, I'm not a huge fan of original vocaloid songs (Although Melt is amazing :3); I just like to hear them singing songs I know :3
Rin is my favourite, but hardly anyone uses her (or any of the other vocaloids). It's always Miku :<
Don't get me wrong, Miku's cool too, but she's far too overrused.


----------



## Dewgong (May 16, 2009)

melt is amazing, yes.

more people should start using different vocaloids. i mean, i know miku popularized the whole thing, and made people start paying attention to vocaloids in first place, but where's the love for the others? except meiko she doesn't deserve love. 

also, my favorite is probably... miku, and then len or something. i couldn't decide on a favorite, i like them so much. miku is my favorite voice-wise though.

alsoalso, what about the fanmade vocaloids? or utau? like neru, haku, teto, ruko, etc.? they're pretty awesome as well. :>


----------

